# Hallo aus dem Münsterland



## Bebel (6. Juni 2009)

erstmal ein freundliches Hallo aus dem Münsterland
Mein Mann und ich haben letztes Jahr einen Teich angelegt und dachten wir wären jetzt aus den ersten Schwierigkeiten raus merken jedoch die Schwierigkeiten fangen jetzt erst richtig an - werden deshalb bestimmt noch viele Fragen an Euch haben. Unsere Teichdaten seht ihr ja im Profil (Filteranlage jedoch erst seit 3 Tagen in Betrieb) - jetzt sehe ich mich erst einmal im Forum um und werde mich später noch mal melden.
Bis bald
Bebel


----------



## scholzi (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Münsterland*

 Bebel :willkommen im Forum
lesenswerte Beiträge möchte ich dir gleich mal so ans Herz legen...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16760
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14500

Wir sind auch alle neugierig.......Bilder?


----------



## Bebel (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Münsterland*

Hallo Scholzi
Danke für Deine nette Begrüssung
Fotos vom Frühjahr 2009 - alles noch in Bearbeitung - Zeit fehlt. Bei Gelegenheit folgen aktuelle Fotos.
Tschüss Bebel


----------



## Ernie (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Münsterland*

 Bebel, 
erst mal:Willkommen2 .


Erst sehr löblich sofort uns mit Bildern ruhig zu stellen.

Du sprachest von Probelemen . was hast du für welche ?

Gruss Heike auch aus dem Münsterland :cu

P.S. aus welcher Ecke des Münsterlandes kommst du und 
wie ist dein richtiger Name ?


----------



## Bebel (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Münsterland*

Hallo Heike, Hallo Forum
Probleme? - Wo soll man da anfangen. 

Also - Wir hatten uns ein kleines Haus mit großem Grundstück auf dem Land (Nähe Steinfurt) gekauft. Der Garten bestand zum größten Teil aus Wiese und verlangte danach gestaltet zu werden. So kam die Idee einen Teich zu bauen. An einem langweiligen Nachmittag begann mein Mann ein Loch in die Wiese zu buddeln - damit stand fest wo der Teich liegen sollte. Erst dann hab ich begonnen nachzulesen was man beim Teichbau so alles beachten sollte. Da lag er jedoch schon in der prallen Sonne. 

Wir versuchten ab jetzt alles richtig zu machen, ausreichende Tiefe 1,20m, verschiedene Pflanzstufen, Fließ unter der Folie, ausreichend dicke Folie, Kapillarsperre- jedoch kein Teichsubstrat (hatte gelesen das brauche mann nicht Schlamm käme ja mit der Zeit von alleine - weiss ich jetzt auch besser). Dann kam noch ein kleiner Plätscherbach dazu mit kleiner Pumpe und Wasserspiel, ein paar Pflanzen in den Teich - natürlich in Pflanzkörben damit die sich nicht so stark ausbreiten, Wasser rein - super. 

Dann die ersten Meinungsverschiedenheiten mit meinem Mann, der meinte ohne Fische habe doch so ein Teich gar keinen Nutzen - ein Biotop sei doch eher langweilig. Also kamen die ersten Fische in den Teich und damit die ersten Sorgen. Bis dahin waren Wasserwerte völlig egal gewesen, Filter gar kein Thema. Im Bekanntenkreis gab es Fischteiche die schon seit Jahren ohne Filter funktionierten - warum also nicht bei uns. 

Nun hat jedoch unser Brunnenwasser relativ hohe Nitrat und Nitritwerte, eine niedrigen PH und eine niedrige Kabonathärte. Die erste Algenblüte ließ nicht lange auf sich warten. Habe es dann mit Teichbakterien versucht aber da Geduld nicht die Stärke meines Mannes ist wurde Algosol in den Teich gekippt. Das brachte auch erst mal Besserung (was die Algen betrifft) und die Fische hatten überlebt. Richtig klar wurde der Teich jedoch nicht wieder trotz weiterer Teichbakterien und Versuchen mit Kanne Brottrunk. 

Im Herbst ein Netz über den Teich gespannt hielt das Laub gut aus dem Teich, dann kam der harte Winter - und wieder Angst um die Fische. Im Frühjahr war der Teich dann relativ klar, alle Fische hatten überlebt, kaum Schlamm am Boden und die Wasserwerte plötzlich OK. Wir freuten uns über Libellenlarven im Teich, die Paarungszeit der Erdkröten - Laichschnüre - Kaulquappen, die Ankunft von Grasfröschen, Plattbauchlibellen usw. 

Dann jedoch wurde das Wasser immer grüner und undurchsichtiger, Algenpolster an der Teichoberfläche, Algen an den Steinen - Kontrolle der Wasserwerte GH 1, KH 2, PH 9 (Nitrat, Nitrit und Phosphor OK - kein Wunder bei den vielen Algen) - wieder Angst um die Fische. Jede Menge Chemie in den Teich KH-GH-plus, PH-minus, erst Gerstenstrohpellets, später Algorem (ohne Wirkung), dann Algosol (ohne Wirkung) - dann gelesen das Mittel wie Algosol den Teich wegen des Kupfers auf lange Zeit verseuchen, Leberschäden bei Fischen verurschen - wieder Sorge um die Fische und immer noch Algen. 

Mein Mann meinte zuschütten wäre vielleicht die beste Lösung. Dann den Entschluss gefasst einen Filter zu bauen (Kaufen unmöglich, ist bei der Teichgrösse nicht zu bezahlen). Also neue Pumpe gekauft, die alte war zu schwach, UV-Lampe, Regenfässer mit Filtermaterial und Bakterien und siehe da nach nur zwei Tagen klarere Sicht, zur Zeit bin ich damit beschäftigt Rheinsand zu waschen und vorsichtig auf die Pflanzstufen zu verteilen und noch mehr Pflanzen zu setzen damit die Nitrat / Nitritwerte nicht zu sehr ansteigen. Mal sehen was es bringt.
Grüsse von Bebel


----------



## scholzi (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Münsterland*

 Bebel.....
Schönen Teich hast du da
Wäre echt schade wenn ihr den zugeschüttet hättet:crazy


Bebel schrieb:


> Jede Menge Chemie in den Teich KH-GH-plus, PH-minus, erst Gerstenstrohpellets, später Algorem (ohne Wirkung), dann Algosol (ohne Wirkung) - dann gelesen das Mittel wie Algosol den Teich wegen des Kupfers auf lange Zeit verseuchen, Leberschäden bei Fischen verurschen


Diese Algenmittel helfen bei erhöhten PH-Wert(9) nicht mehr...
deswegen ist auch bei den Algosol ein PH Schnelltest mit drin!
Wenn der sagt zu hoch, kann man auch Wasser in den Teich schütten...Hilft genau so wenig...
KH+ und PH- gleichzeitig anzuwenden geht leider auch nicht oder schief....

Mal sehen wie es sich bei euch entwickelt...
Hauptsache keine Mittelchen mehr in den Teich kippen....dann wird das schon


----------



## Bebel (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Münsterland*

Hallo liebes Forum 

Nach längerer Zeit will ich Euch meinen Teich noch einmal zeigen.



 

 

 

 

 


Nachdem wir einen Filter gebaut haben und noch einiges an Pflanzen dazu gekauft haben, verschwanden langsam alle unsere Probleme.

Der Teich ist jetzt klar und die Wasserwerte sind ok.

Vielen Dank dafür noch mal an alle, die uns mit ihren Tipps weitergeholfen haben und fürs Mut machen. 


Liebe Grüsse 
Bebel


----------



## Digicat (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Münsterland*

Servus Bebel

Freue mich das sich Euer Teich so positiv entwickelt hat 

Sehr schöne Bilder 

Hoffe auf weitere Bilder und Zustandsberichte im Jahresverlauf


----------



## rut49 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Münsterland*

Hallo Bebel, 

wie gut, daß ihr den Teich nicht zugeschüttet habt. Ist doch ein Prachtstück geworden!!! Da ist die viele Arbeit doch schnell vergessen- jetzt heißt es: das Werk genießen. Fische, __ Kröten, __ Frösche u. __ Libellen vertragen sich  miteinander und bereichern alles noch.

Weiterhin viel Spaß und viele schöne Stunden am Teich

:cu Regina


----------



## scholzi (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Münsterland*


sieht richtig gut aus
Du hast den :gdaumen(grünen Daumen)in dir entdeckt. Chemie war gestern


----------



## HaMaKi (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Münsterland*

Hallo Bebel,

das ist eine wahre Pracht geworden, spitze!


----------



## Bibo-30 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Münsterland*

 der Teich ist echt toll geworden...eine richtige Oase der Entspannung....habt Ihr toll hinbekommen


----------



## Bebel (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Münsterland*

Mal wieder ein Jahr weiter.

         

Die Kinderkrankheiten sind hoffentlich endgültig vorbei. Die Wasserwerte sind durchweg OK, Filter scheint ganz gut zu funktionieren.
Bin gespannt aufs nächste Jahr. Bisher mussten die Pflanzen noch nicht wirklich ausgelichtet werden und ich kämpfe immer noch darum, dass die Unterwasserpflanzen endlich wachsen.
Und -  ich habe endlich zwei Abnehmer für meine Goldfischbrut gefunden.

LG Bebel


----------



## Psycho-21 (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Münsterland*

schick gefällt mir gut


----------



## Majaberlin (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Münsterland*

Das sieht wunderschön aus!


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Münsterland*

Das ist ein Wunderschöner Teich...


----------

